# Eich - A pictorial memorial (56K? Forget it!)



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

My beloved Eich succumbed to hemangiosarcoma on 9/30/2008 after a 27-day fight. This was truly a special dog, perhaps my once-in-a-lifetime. There was an undeniable bond that was clearly evident, and I feel as if I've lost a part of myself. You can read up on the full story, if you wish, by following the links below:

ORIGINAL "SICK" THREAD 

"The Eich Chronicles" goodbye-thread 

Here's a tribute, in pictures, of this magnificent animal who blessed my life for 7-1/2 years.


























This is Eich on the left with a littermate who, ironically, died of a kidney disease not long after this picture was taken.


















Ball drive, anyone??


















































































Happy 7th Birthday!









































































Caught stealing a cookie when the closet door was left open!
































008003.jpg[/IMG]

























Not a K-9, just goofing around with a work car one day...


----------



## ElviGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

What a stunning Boy he is!! I am so very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing. This is so very sad







I am speechless! He was so young. 

Elvi


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Eich was a very gorgeous boy. He looks alot like my Kai. May you find peace in knowing that you gave him a wonderful life. I lost my first shepherd at 6 years of age, but it was because of him that I fell in love with the breed. Cherish your memories and when the time comes welcome another furkid into your life. They will not replace Eich, just like Ringo and Kai have not replaced Czar, but I see a familiar "sparkle" and it warms my soul. Take care


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry. He was just stunning. I love the at the Pool pic and the beach pic. oh and the snow pics. RIP Eich


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a gorgeous HUNK!!! So very sad to lose him. His personality does come through well in these pics. His eyes shine with intelligence, love and wisdom. 

Their time with us is never enough, but their gift of love is with us even after they are gone.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Gorgeous gorgeous boy who looked so loved and so happy. R.I.P. Wishing you strength in the days ahead.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry - we lost our once in a lifetime dog yesterday, so I know what you're going through. He was beautiful.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

He 's so beautiful, I love the one of him laying in the snow with his ball. You can see by the photos that he was happy and loved. I hope your heart mends soon.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry about your loss. he was gorgeous!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to a handsome boy, wishing you peace at this sad time. RIP Eich


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a wonderful photo tribute to Eich. What a handsome, happy and well loved dog he was.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Cary thank you for sharing the touching photo tribute of your handsome Eich. Its obvious he was a deeply loved member of your family. 

Like a previous poster mentioned someday when you are ready you might find your sorrow turned to joy again when you welcome another shepherd fur baby into your lives. Although none ever truly replaces the other their love will help fill the emptiness that is in your heart right now.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

What a huge loss.
I am so sorry.








R.I.P. Boy


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry for you...
i have no doubt that he knows how much you love him.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a wonderful set of pictures. Lots of adventures you shared.
Rest in peace, handsome boy.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. All the pictures were special, thank-you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a good looking and sweet boy Eich was. He looks so happy. You can just tell that he loved living with you. He had 7-1/2 years of true happiness. Rest in peace, handsome boy.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Eich was definitely a regal looking gsd and will leave you with many wonderful memories. My deepest sympathies go out to you on the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

So sorry you have lost your heart boy..... (((((HUGS)))))

Beautiful boy......


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

To all of the above: Thank you, thank you, thank you.

I cannot tell you how many people, random people, used to stop me on the road and tell me how beautiful he was. It was almost something I expected to hear after a while. I used to keep the breeder's cards with me... I should have asked for a commission!

The house is dead. I've started looking for things to do to keep my mind occupied, but it's hard; everything seems to remind me that he's not there. It's unbelievable how many things he was involved in. He used to lie on the bathmat while I was in the shower. He would pester me with his ball when I washed a car. He came along for any trip to the mailbox. He would attack the vacuum cleaner if it got too close to one of his beds. Everything. 

I wish I knew how long this is going to last.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Cary,
What a beautiful boy and it's obvious you had an amazing connection with him. The pain does lessen - I promise. I lost my Max in April. I had lost dogs before, each time heartbreaking. But Max was special and I was inconsolable when I lost him. I do some volunteer work for a GSD rescue. About 3 months after I lost Max, I was transporting a young boy who came out of a local kill shelter. I was waiting on a trucker who was bringing another dog in from Kansas. He called and was running two hours late. So I decided to take this boy home for a while because I didn't want to sit in the truck yard in 95 degree heat for that long. As I was driving down the highway, I could feel him staring at me. When I looked in my rear view mirror, I swear to God that I saw my Max. To this day, I'm not sure if it was Max or this boy looking at me. I called my husband and told him I wanted to foster this boy. He laughed (I've been a foster failure on a few occasions!). I honestly only intended to foster him, but within 24 hours, he was home to stay. So, when you least expect it, there will be another wonderful and loving soul who will come into your life.

I wasn't looking for him, and I'd said that I didn't want another dog who looked like Max, because I knew I would compare them. Well, guess what - I not only got one who looked like him, but one who also has the same incredible disposition that Max did. 

I hope one of these days you'll be able to open your heart to another companion. No, you'll never be able to replace this spectacular dog. But you have so much love and a wonderful home to offer to another. Believe me when I say that Eich will send you the perfect companion. I believe that Max did just that for us.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Eich was an adorable puppy who grew up into a beautiful dog.
It's obvious from his picures that he was loved and had a great life with you. 
I loved the picture of him by the police car, he looked like he belonged there. 
Even in the last pictures you took of him he still looked like a happy and healthy dog.
I'm sorry for your loss of Eich.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Today marks one week. And here I thought waiting for the biopsy results was torturous. I woke up a couple of times during the night and thought of what was going on at precisely that time a week ago. Thankfully I slept through 4:34 AM when he drew his last breath. His 27-day illness went so slowly while it was happening, but now seems like it went by in a flash. I still can't believe it really happened. Tomorrow we are supposed to go and pick up his cremains. I've been thinking about this and I'm not sure how I'm going to handle it. Maybe it will bring some much-needed closure.

I read this thread all day long and have absorbed every word that has been posted. I am sure we will find another child someday... Kris suggests that Eich will send one to us; I find solace in that thought, as Eich surely picked me rather than me picking him. He was the only puppy who was more concerned with me than with his mother/littermates. I knew immediately. 

Eich, enjoy your freedom and please don't look back at me. Just go forward and be the proud, happy, healthy spirit I always knew. I am forever grateful for the time we had together. You changed my outlook on life. I find peace in knowing you are free from the discomfort you felt at the end. I am thankful you were spared all the potential horrors that might have come to be. If my suffering and anxiety over you made you feel uneasy, I apologize. But you must understand that I had to take the pain in order to spare you. Don't waste your time waiting for me; go and be whatever you have been called upon to be. Just as you first found me, I will find you.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Cary,
I did exactly the same thing you did. Kept track of every single Saturday at the time he left us, every week, every month, then months... As I said, I wasn't looking for another, but fate (or Max) had a different idea. I must admit that once Sammy came into our lives, I quit counting every single week that had gone by since Max had left us. I actually felt happy watching this pup and all his silly antics and nothing felt better than the first time he just jumped up and down with joy when I came home from work. Max will always have a very special place in my heart, but Sammy has quickly worked his way in there also.

And you will find each other one of these days. I anticipate that our reunions will be joyous and everlasting...


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for you loss. What an incredible boy he was. Thank you for honoring him with such a beautiful pictoral, and thank you for allowing us to share a little of him.

Hugs to you, and hold tight to the good memories until you meet again.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss 
He was a handsome boy!!


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Just a quick update.

We picked up Eich's ashes this past Wednesday... 10/8. 

Rhonda insisted on holding them on her lap for the ride home; just like she did when we brought him home at 7-weeks. In fact, the container was about the same size and weighed about the same as he did back then. 

We immediately spread some of the ashes around some of his favorite spots in our yard. Some were places he marked on a daily basis. Others were where he liked to 'hunt' chipmunks. A couple were places he just liked to lounge. A good amount of the ashes remain inside the house with us.

The last few days have been bearable. I have lost my heartdog, but the finality of spreading his remains has given me some comfort. 

I want to extend my heartfelt thanks to everyone, especially those who have PM'd me to check in. I really appreciate it... I know I am not alone and I have made many new friends here.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Still thinking of you and your profound loss. Please keep in touch


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just came upon this and read the whole thing. Thank you SO much for sharing the pictures. They are wonderful, he was your best friend, and it shows. A member of your family.









I relate to everything you are saying. I feel the same relationship with my dogs.








Also I had to put down my Jack Russell last July. It is crazy but I have lost people in my life and not had it be as profound. I think it is because of the JRT's intellagence like my GSD's, she was like a person and was with me EVERY day all the time. I cried for a week straight, thought I was going crazy. Who really can you talk to or tell when others may think, com'on it is just a dog. 

I am SO glad you came here. I am SO grateful for the people on this board, and that you are finding some comfort here. 
I am glad bringing him home gave you comfort to. May each day get easier for you. And you continue to find only happiness in Eich's memories. Not the loss. 

I have 3 dogs now, that is kinda filling the loss of my JRT's, we still think about getting another JRT. 
But my Shadow has brought a whole new chapter, bringing memories of my Daisy, and of course making wonderful ones of his very own.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

So it's been 16 days and I still feel lost, although there are times I can actually go for more than an hour or so without having something remind me. Here's just a short list of things that happen in a typical day that bring it all back:

When I first wake up and crack my knuckles... that was his cue to jump in the bed.

When I go down the stairs and don't have to watch out for misplaced toys.

When I get out of the shower and don't have to say "Excuse me..."

Any time I get ice from the freezer (he loved ice).

When it's 20-minutes before I have to leave for work and I think about letting him out.

As I'm leaving for work and I glance to where the water bowl was to be sure it's full.

When I get out of my car and (despite repeated vacuumings) there is still a hair or two on my clothing.

When I get out a pair of boots I haven't worn in months and they're both filled with tumbleweeds.

When I open the hall closet and there's an empty shelf where all his food was.

When I'm watching TV in the basement and I look down expecting to see him curled up in the corner of the couch. (I have actually reached down to pet him out of habit)

When I go up to the mailbox, down to the shed, or just about anything that takes me outside for a while... he always came with us.

When I run a short errand into town... he usually rode along.

When I pull my motorcycle out of the driveway, or pull it in. Eich always had an issue with my bike.

When the train whistle sounds in the distance and there's no barking.

When there's an animal in the backyard and no barking.

When there's an animal on TV and no barking.

When vacuuming the house... and no attacking the vacuum head.

When there's one extra piece of turkey left on my plate. 

When I'm alone in the house and feel like doing something, anything, that might involve him. The walks, the swimming, the playing, the car rides... everything.

The other morning while alone in the house making breakfast with the TV on I swear I heard his collar tags jingle. 

Rhonda told me about a dream she had; Eich was running from her with a coat in his mouth. He wouldn't come... it was like he was playing 'keep away'. She almost grabbed him once or twice, but he eventually ran away. Of course, the 'coat' was the cancer and he left her with it.

I dreamt that he was running around in the backyard and making more noise than usual. When I told him to be quiet he just looked at me and 'laughed'.

I suppose you can look at it as Eich visiting us as we slumber. He's active and playful in our dreams, certainly not sick or dying. That is how I remember him. That is how I want to remember him. But right now there is alot I want to forget.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I am sitting here with tears in my eyes because I go through the same thing. Although I lost Titan in January, there are still many small normal everyday things that make me look for him. I too have heard the jingle of his collar and actually look up expecting to see him. And then the pain of losing him is just as intense as that first day. It is less frequent, just not less intense. I think sometimes you have a dog in your life that really steals your heart. 

This poem gives me comfort, maybe it will to you.

I Stood by Your Bed Last Night

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.
I whined this to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times,
your hands reached down to me.
I was with you at the shops today,
Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today,
You tend it with such care.
I want to reassure you, that I am not lying there.
I walked with you towards the house,
as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me."

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.
It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew.
That in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
The day is over... I smile and watch
you yawning and say "goodnight,
God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me.

Copyright ©1999-2005, Capital City Cocker Club, Inc., All rights reserved


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Strana:

It does hit home. Eich was absolutely a heart dog, and we're absolutely hurting right now. 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

What wonderful pics & a awesome boy !









So sorry about your loss. It isn't easy & just went though this.







We feel your pain.


Take care...........


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Rhonda and I both had a pretty bad night; she found a "tumbleweed" in the back of a closet while digging for a pair of shoes. As if that wasn't enough we ended up watching an episode of "Animal Cops" last night.

I just wanted to revisit this thread and kick it up again. 

Boy, do I miss him.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

The bad moments will come for a long time yet, that is the hardest part of loving these great dogs is it hurts so darn bad when they aren't with us.

When the time is right another great GSD will come into your life, will he/she be like Eich, nope you will find a GSD that has some of the things that Eich did and a whole list that he didn't and you will love him/her just as much, but the time has to be right for you.

Val


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I know exactly what you are saying. After we lost our JRT Thandie, I was sweeping under out bed and found some of her hair. It was so over whelming I could hardly throw it away. It was like it was a part of her and I wanted to hug it. 

The pain is sometimes overwhelming. 

It has been a year and 4 months. We could not do without a JRT any longer we finally got another a wk ago Friday. It was like we were being lead by our heart strings to go rescue this boy. 
It was very weird for me at first. It made me want to cry. I really did not know if it made me miss her more or was it joy. It is hard to explain, it was just kinda a release. 
There are so many breeds traits that carry on...but then there's the individual personaltiy that you can never duplicate. It has helped having this little guy around. Even more so for my DH. 

Hang in there and keep coming here. Bring this thread up for as long as you want. We are here.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

One has to wonder, how long does it hurt enough to cause tears. Although I never got to meet your sweet boy, I'm sitting here with tears running down my face because I am hurting for you. You're not alone, and you will never be alone. People who love dogs will always support you and feel your pain no matter how much time goes by. Eich was once in a lifetime, and although someday you may have another dog, and you will love it very much, it still won't be Eich. I hope he enjoys his time romping with the other dogs, who are all waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 1211meeka
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lost my heart dog in January and I've found that the tears become more infrequent, but the pain of losing him is not any less intense.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 1211meeka
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least two months, I can tell you that. I raked some leaves today, a simple errand that would would have had Eich outside with me for several hours. It wasn't too bad until I got near a tree where I spread some of his ashes.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Just another bump on the soon-to-be third month anniversary.

Besides, I'm not quite ready to see this thread fall to page three.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

What a lovely tribute you made for your boy. And your love for him...How wonderful that the two of you were such a good team. The pain will ease but you know that he will always be in your heart. All of mine are. I try to remember all the good things, all the good times. All the just pure joy they have brought to my life. I am sure that Eich will bring another dog to you . a wonderful home likes yours has so much to offer another dog.
You are in our thoughts.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I didn't forget your birthday, buddy. I just forgot to give this thread a birthday bump. Here it is, one day late.

Happy Birthday, Eich. I miss you.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

It's September '09 and I'm spending every day this month doing something for Rookie in tribute of Eich as I prepare for the one year anniversary. We got back from our morning walk a little while ago and, for some reason, I felt compelled to read this entire thread.

I'm still posting to The Recovery Process thread, but I also felt a bump of this one was in order.

I'll always miss you, Eich.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I"m so sorry for your loss. RIP Eich, you will be missed.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

One year ago today I lost Eich to Hemangiosarcoma.

I've lived my entire life with dogs, but the imprint Eich had on me was like none other. I still feel his presence. 

Eich took his last breath at 4:34 AM on 9/30/08. I woke up spontaneously at about 4:00 this morning. I lay in bed and wondered if it was a coincidence that I was awake, but drifted off before I saw 4:34 on my bedroom clock. I'm pretty sure Eich was just checking in to let me know he was OK.

I miss you, Eich.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am so sorry about your Eich, I too lost my Zeus to hemangiosarcoma, we found out in Dec. last year and he passed the day before his birthday Apr.20th. 

I know the feeling, my heart is still broken.


----------

